# Oklahoma Joes (original)14" Tradition Smoker



## janice (May 28, 2012)

What is the value of this smoker which has hardly been used, purchased in 1993?

Janice


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2012)

You should get $150. easy. That should have 'metal' in it and hold some heat.

You buying or selling??? If buying , offer $75.  LOL


----------



## placka (Jun 11, 2012)

Where is the smoker located?

Bridget


----------



## papaw bbq (Sep 16, 2012)

where is this located at?


----------

